# UberX Drivers Turn in Company Phones, Effectively Going on Strike (in Seattle)



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.kirotv.com/news/news/uberx-drivers-turn-company-phones-effectively-goin/ng927/


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm in Los Angeles and I plan not turning on my phone until Tues. My own personal strike.


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

If they are unhappy with the fares they receive then they could just go ahead and find another job.


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not turning mine on until rates increase!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> If they are unhappy with the fares they receive then they could just go ahead and find another job.


Perhaps you can find something else to say on this forum other than "FIND ANOTHER JOB"!


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Getting sick of seeing that too!! If we all could get good paying jobs don't ya think we would? IE DRIVER go away and take NINJA with ya. Get a room and enjoy all those other "jobs"


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> If they are unhappy with the fares they receive then they could just go ahead and find another job.


You have shown in multiple threads that you just toe the corporate line no matter what the post is about. Please be at least more subtle so that your intentions are not so obvious.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> If they are unhappy with the fares they receive then they could just go ahead and find another job.


This is the kinda of statement that Uber keeps lowering fares. So what about those drivers who bought cars through Uber and Uber keeps lowering rates? Can they just go ahead find another job? Not slamming you but when I see comments likes yours, I wish Uber just bring the fares so low even you will quit. No offense! Lol sorry got little hot there.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Seattle. Wednesday(08/27/14) 9:30P.M.
BRAVO,SEATTLE


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> If they are unhappy with the fares they receive then they could just go ahead and find another job.


Go troll somewhere else dude!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> If they are unhappy with the fares they receive then they could just go ahead and find another job.





RS King said:


> Go troll somewhere else dude!


He won't go, he won't find another job. Only Uber pays him to troll.


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

remy said:


> This is the kinda of statement that Uber keeps lowering fares. So what about those drivers who bought cars through Uber and Uber keeps lowering rates? Can they just go ahead find another job? Not slamming you but when I see comments likes yours, I wish Uber just bring the fares so low even you will quit. No offense! Lol sorry got little hot there.


Now if you bought a car with uber and they lower fares. I can see why ppl are getting pissed off. But for myself who only works über Friday and Saturday's it's not a big deal


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Seattle. Wednesday(08/27/14) 9:30P.M.
> BRAVO,SEATTLE


I salute you Seattle !


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> He won't go, he won't find another job. Only Uber pays him to troll.


That would be a great gig


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> Silence. ...


Fridays I start at 10 pm 
When i get off work,Everyweek is different

I work Saturdays sometimes. Since its my only day off from
My six day work schedule


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

What did you make how many trips how many hours what do you drive how much gas miles drive take out the 10 phone fee and your 20 percent do you make a car payment ? Put it out there baller try this last weekend maybe you can understand.


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> What did you make how many trips how many hours what do you drive how much gas miles drive take out the 10 phone fee and your 20 percent do you make a car payment ? Put it out there baller try this last weekend maybe you can understand.


I drive a compact vehicle that gets 42 miles per gallon "highway"
We don't pay the phone fee out in the IE market.
Our fare rate is like 1.60 or 1.80 a mile w/ .29cents a min.
I make extra pocket cash thats all I use 
Uber for. And to meet some funny drunks fu*ks

Also I have uber so I can use my vehicle as a tax write off tires brakes maintenance all that jazz

# work union live better
Teamsters local 63
In Rialto


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> And 1099 can't unionize unless laws change, but man take you fake a s somewhere else.


Perhaps you misunderstood I am union with my full-time job uber is just extra pocket cash that's it


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> Won't answer your fake.


There's no reason for me to go into explanation as to what I make or what I don't make when I "uber on"


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

Uber drivers are a revolving door you really think they're going to cater to your wants and demands. Hahaa
Good luck with that. They're offering you a way to make money and they make money as well off of you if you don't like it go somewhere else you're not in a contract agreement to work for them. So save your complaining about your $10 phone fee and your low-fare rates nobody cares. Make whatever money you can off of it. Stop Complaining Seattle


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> If they are unhappy with the fares they receive then they could just go ahead and find another job.


 Thanks 
@Bobhopenut


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

Working only one sometimes two days a week and still maintaining a 4.8 rating no deactivation in my near future


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> I drive a compact vehicle that gets 42 miles per gallon "highway"
> We don't pay the phone fee out in the IE market.
> Our fare rate is like 1.60 or 1.80 a mile w/ .29cents a min.
> I make extra pocket cash thats all I use
> ...


Rialto. E. I. $0.29 and $1.25


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Rialto. E. I. $0.29 and $1.25


Thank you for the correction


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

Funny silence from @David Madrid


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> Thank you for the correction


hey dude not to be harsh but u should just leave those people alone
aleast they try to fight for a change for everyone while ur lazy arse is sitting in a couch
ur lucky u have another job
this guys are lucky enough to have uber but uber is screwing them slowly
u cant blame them for their action
if u are on their shoes i bet youd be crying louder than them right now

and to say that go look for another job
what year are u from? just to remind u ur in 2014 now dude


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> hey dude not to be harsh but u should just leave those people alone
> aleast they try to fight for a change for everyone while ur lazy arse is sitting in a couch
> ur lucky u have another job
> this guys are lucky enough to have uber but uber is screwing them slowly
> ...


 Yes there is jobs out there they can try dynamix. ExpressIT. All 3rd party independent contractor work


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> Yes there is jobs out there they can try dynamix. ExpressIT. All 3rd party independent contractor work


they are fighting for a change
if u dont like them trying to change the company for the better of everyone then just stfu

youll benefit too if they succeed
if they fail then u can laugh at them and keep letting uber screw u


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UberX drivers quit working in Seattle to protest lower wages*
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/uberx-protest/

Please comment on this article and express your support for these drivers! Thanx!


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

I still say don't quit and go on strike, work the system like they work us. Treat this app like a video game and use strategy to beat the system. Striking, granted is gaining publicity but believe it or not, puts the Uber name more in the spotlight with free exposure. Remember Europe few months back? Didn't hurt Uber one bit. I say the new movement is make a mark by getting as many drivers on board to just pick up Surge riders only with a min 1.75x all weekend long. Hell accept and cancel so the riders get a taste of what its like to get canceled on. Let the newbies pick up the "standard rate" riders. I'm sure those cheap ass riders will be voicing their frustration loud and clear to the newbie driver..."Why are so many drivers accepting then canceling? What's going on? Why can't i get Uber pool to work?" Waaaaaaaaaa i want my cheap ride


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Ubersf said right. Only take surge fares. Let the newbies do the cheap rides.


----------



## Fair Share or No Drive (Aug 29, 2014)

You guys are really missing the point. This is AMERICA you have the right to complain when someone is unjust. Lets be realistic we know that most of Uber customers are willing to pay the price for the good service we provide. Most are clueless and this is part of letting them hear of the sweat shop we work for. If Uber is paying you $10 per post to write stuff like that then that a different story. We all know this is a dirty company you so I dont doubt they would do something like that.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lots of tweets right now about the drivers protesting uber in Seattle.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberXploits*































*#UberXploits*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberXploits*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberXploits!*


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

$8min fare is what they all should be. At that price point we all can do this job without complaining. Good for Seattle!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Drivers should not have to seek other employment. Uber should act responsibly and make this right. They have all the geeks to analyze the data available, and calculators to do the math, but they still cannot understand that working twice as hard to earn half as much, while Uber collects twice the amount in rider fees, is ridiculous if not illegal. Someday we will get our voice heard . . .


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well im all for striking if it creates change
but their rates are still among the highest 
its teh people driving for well under $1 is what im pondering why they are still driving and are not striking yet


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Way to go Seattle!


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

You know there is that one guy driving around raking it in on surge.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

sorry, but it's not going to work. how many times this has been tried? LA, Atlanta at least as far as i know. the atlanta strike boasted 1000 participants and riders/uber did not feel a dent!

to make uber feel anything at all, you have to cut off their driver source. as far as i can see, they use job sites to recruit drivers. "pays well" they say.

thats why i created the site http://uniteddrivers.methinks.info/become-an-uber-driver-dont-waste-your-time/ to spread the words so potential drivers wont fall for the ****ing disgusting lies.


----------

